# FS: EM Faema 56cm



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Happened to see this:
http://www.velomine.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_23&products_id=451


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Hmmmm. Nice bike, but I find it hard to believe that it would have that amount of cable rub on the bottom bracket shell if had never been ridden as the ad states.

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Well maybe it just got pushed around alot ;-)

It's a nice bike and pretty clean for an 80's frame. Don't know why someone would fib about it not being ridden when it's clearly been built and has some telltale signs of a bike that's seen a good bit of use.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Ditto


----------

